# Questions About Nupro & Bug Off



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I am currently looking at some different supplement options for Lena, and Nupro seems great all-around supplement from what I've read and heard from people, but is it a good fit for with a raw diet? Is there something essential that I would need to augment Nupro with? (I'm thinking grizzly oil or the like, maybe?) 

Any other suggestions for an all-around base supplement are more than welcome! 

Lena is currently getting jarred garlic every day(flea prevention), but she is not a fan.  I'm hoping that the Bug Off granules will go over better or at least be easier to disguise. For those of you who feed raw, how would you get this into the meal? Just sprinkle it on top? (I'm very open to ideas!)

I do have one slight concern about Nupro; garlic is listed as one of the ingredients, and I'm wondering there is enough in there that I would need to adjust the amount of Bug Off accordingly, or is Nupro's garlic content negligible enough not to worry about it?

Thank you!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have been feeding raw for years and have also been using the Nupro Silver supplement for well over a decade now. We've been very happy with the Nupro as a general, all around supplement. In addition to the Nupro we also add fish oil, vit E and ester C. We also use Bug-off garlic during the summer. Since the garlic is a powder and the Nupro is a powder we give both at the same meal, add some water and stir it up to make a "liver & garlic gravy".

The Bug-off garlic is pure garlic granules, so if Lena doesn't like the regular garlic she may not like the Bug-off either. We have one girl who hates the garlic granules and will not touch her dinner if the garlic is in there. She however likes the Bug-off garlic chewable tabs and will eat them as treats. So for her she gets the tabs as treats while everyone else just gets garlic flavored dinner with the granules.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Chris Wild said:


> We have been feeding raw for years and have also been using the Nupro Silver supplement for well over a decade now. We've been very happy with the Nupro as a general, all around supplement. In addition to the Nupro we also add fish oil, vit E and ester C. We also use Bug-off garlic during the summer. Since the garlic is a powder and the Nupro is a powder we give both at the same meal, add some water and stir it up to make a "liver & garlic gravy".
> 
> The Bug-off garlic is pure garlic granules, so if Lena doesn't like the regular garlic she may not like the Bug-off either. We have one girl who hates the garlic granules and will not touch her dinner if the garlic is in there. She however likes the Bug-off garlic chewable tabs and will eat them as treats. So for her she gets the tabs as treats while everyone else just gets garlic flavored dinner with the granules.


Good info, thank you!  (I think we'll try the granules first, but be ready to switch to the tablets, if need be.)

I see that ester C is an ingredient in Nupro silver, do you supplement more on top of that? If so, approximately how do measure the amount per lb?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I feed raw as well though do not use nupro but I do use the bug off, I use the tablets just because my dogs will eat them as a treat and I just found it easier for dosing. My GSD however is a bit more picky so for him I just pour his coconut oil onto his supplements and he eats it fine. Have had no fleas or ticks this year! The only other supplements I use are fish oil, digestive enzymes and a probiotic(my GSD has a sensitive tummy and it helps his poos). For me personally I feel like nupro has too many fillers in it but if you wanted to supplement for joints the springtime company who makes bug off also make a few joint supplements as well!

I feed prey model style raw and my feeling is if you're feeding it correctly than you shouldn't need a bunch of supplements but again this is the way I do things, do whatever works best for your dog/s.


----------

